# Is IPMI important for a Dedi?



## concerto49 (Jul 31, 2013)

Would you buy a dedicated server without IPMI?

 

Provided that remote re-install is available and automated by customer (via PXE).

 

A rescue system is also available (via PXE).

 

Remote reboot is available (via Switched PDU or tickets free).

 

remote KVM is available for loan for a small fee.

 

Yes, we're planning to release some budget dedicated servers in the future. i5 Haswell 8GB RAM 500GB HDD ($49 or below).


----------



## wdq (Jul 31, 2013)

I'd still prefer IPMI, but being able to reinstall the operating system, and reboot without a ticket would be good enough for most things. 

Would the remote KVM be available for let's say something like an hour for a small fee instead of the lease? I think that would be useful just in case the networking configuration gets messed up, or something like that.


----------



## concerto49 (Jul 31, 2013)

wdq said:


> I'd still prefer IPMI, but being able to reinstall the operating system, and reboot without a ticket would be good enough for most things.
> 
> Would the remote KVM be available for let's say something like an hour for a small fee instead of the lease? I think that would be useful just in case the networking configuration gets messed up, or something like that.


Yes, the fee is just the cost of remote hands (to cover the costs we have to pay) to hook it up and disconnect it after - whatever it is. I don't expect it to be used often. You can lend it for a couple of hours.


----------



## yolo (Jul 31, 2013)

Why not just buy a IPMI pci card? They are cheap and will save you money in the long run with support and such.


----------



## Enterprisevpssolutions (Jul 31, 2013)

Ipmi can be useful if setup and secured properly. I believe there is a article or two on how hackers use the ipmi to get into client systems and steal data or take down servers. Hacker Holes in Server Management System Allow ‘Almost-Physical’ Access to the system. Imagine I can access your system in a physical environment and I don't have a password. With linux just reboot and reset it in single user mode, Windows will require a few steps 1. upload a iso to reset pw 2. reboot and load that iso, reset and now you have access, really scary if you think about it how many people or data centers give clients ipmi access on the public network. Not only is it vulnerable to DDOS it is also a means to your data.


----------



## jarland (Jul 31, 2013)

I consider it important because I have two potential reasons, of equal importance to me, for having a budget dedi.


1. Backups


2. Testing grounds


If #2, I will be reluctant to bother you for a budget system to reinstall as often as I may need depending on what it is that I'm testing (and that itself may change every other week). If #1, I don't care at all. That's just me though. I'm a strange client.


----------



## concerto49 (Jul 31, 2013)

jarland said:


> I consider it important because I have two potential reasons, of equal importance to me, for having a budget dedi.
> 
> 
> 1. Backups
> ...


Thanks Jarland. As indicated remote reboot and auto os installs are freely available. Does this not meant your requirements for 2?


----------



## Zach (Jul 31, 2013)

Not terribly important to have IPMI.  If I were looking for a dedicated server, I wouldn't see not having IPMI as a deal breaker.


----------



## concerto49 (Jul 31, 2013)

Spencer said:


> Why not just buy a IPMI pci card? They are cheap and will save you money in the long run with support and such.


Point me to one please. They don't exist.


----------



## dmmcintyre3 (Jul 31, 2013)

http://www.aten.com/products/KVM-Switches/KVM-over-IP-Switches/Remote-Management-PCI-Card~IP8000.html

found in 2 min of googleing.


----------



## jarland (Aug 1, 2013)

concerto49 said:


> Thanks Jarland. As indicated remote reboot and auto os installs are freely available. Does this not meant your requirements for 2?


Missed that. Definitely settles the issue for me, if I were shopping.


----------



## concerto49 (Aug 1, 2013)

dmmcintyre3 said:


> http://www.aten.com/products/KVM-Switches/KVM-over-IP-Switches/Remote-Management-PCI-Card~IP8000.html
> 
> found in 2 min of googleing.


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815802012 discontinued.

Also the price costs almost the same as the server itself. Rather include IPMI in that case, but this is a budget offering so...


----------



## Zach (Aug 1, 2013)

concerto49 said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815802012 discontinued.


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815121013&Tpk=ipmi%20card

Out of stock but I'm sure you could find it elsewhere


----------



## concerto49 (Aug 1, 2013)

Zach said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815121013&Tpk=ipmi%20card
> 
> Out of stock but I'm sure you could find it elsewhere


I found it on Amazon. The cost is almost the cost of the server etc.


----------



## MartinD (Aug 1, 2013)

I'd be more inclined to get a kvm appliance in the rack and have the servers permanently hooked up. You van then provide kvm access when needed. Cheaper than getting all the servers kitted with IPMI.


It is a but of a deal breaker for me to be honest - I like to know I have total control no matter what happens.


----------



## concerto49 (Aug 1, 2013)

MartinD said:


> I'd be more inclined to get a kvm appliance in the rack and have the servers permanently hooked up. You van then provide kvm access when needed. Cheaper than getting all the servers kitted with IPMI.
> 
> 
> It is a but of a deal breaker for me to be honest - I like to know I have total control no matter what happens.



Well, the whole reason is of course to cut cost to offer the low prices. Adding IPMI on proper E3/E5 is not a problem. It'd be more than 2x the price on those though. But feedback noted.


----------



## Slownode (Aug 1, 2013)

Making a secure remote KVM is a pain; mouse, keyboard, networking, easy... it's the damn video capturing that's the problem, capturing VGA or digital costs a lot; too bad text-mode video is not a staple in operating systems.


----------



## mikho (Aug 1, 2013)

For reinstalls I wouldn't care about IPMI since it's provided for free. I rarely use the ilo on servers I manage unless there is a problem. It's those rare occasions that an IPMI or Ilo is really useful.


An I bet that in 99% of the times that when shit hits the fan, the time from noticing it, to submitting a ticket, to get kvm and then for the kvm to be setup is not so enjoyable.


For me it wouldn't be a dealbreaker if I would use it for something not so important.


----------



## Hassan (Aug 1, 2013)

concerto49 said:


> Would you buy a dedicated server without IPMI?
> 
> Provided that remote re-install is available and automated by customer (via PXE).
> 
> ...


As long as there is remote reboot and remote KVM at least available even at a cost thats all I need.


----------



## peterw (Aug 2, 2013)

Ask yourself how often you need to see the bios / raid controller.

Everything else can be done with a reinstall of os.


----------



## JayCawb (Aug 2, 2013)

We have free reboots + permanent KVMoIP with every server, so yeah it's definitely a handy thing to have and should be included by default.


----------



## fapvps (Aug 2, 2013)

I think it is simply a must have feature on any server.


----------



## notFound (Aug 2, 2013)

It depends what this 'small fee' for iKVM is. Generally I don't like to go without IPMI for personal stuff, but in a production environment definately not unless I've got some really quick remote hands that can do stuff. ;-)


----------



## Magiobiwan (Aug 3, 2013)

I consider it to be a very important thing to have. I coughed up the $20 for a DRAC for a PowerEdge I have Colo'ed because it didn't come with one. DRAC is VERY nice to have. And DRAC is basically IPMI, just with a different name.


----------



## splitice (Aug 3, 2013)

Either IPMI or quick (<10m) access to KVM is a must for me.

Usually this rules out remote hands attaching a KVMoIP unit.


----------



## concerto49 (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. 1 observation regarding "I need IPMI" seems to be providers and/or those that work there. Those that say it's fine tend to be consumers


----------



## wlanboy (Aug 3, 2013)

concerto49 said:


> "I need IPMI" seems to be providers and/or those that work there. Those that say it's fine tend to be consumers


Might be true. First cannot wait for response times - second are used to wait a view hours until the fire brigade arrives.


----------



## shawn_ky (Aug 3, 2013)

As a consumer, as long as it isn't mission critical, then no biggie.. but then, I wouldn't be using a budget server for mission critical, so it comes down to you are going to get what you pay for...


----------



## NodeBytes (Aug 3, 2013)

I am a consumer. I would never order a server without IPMI of some form. If my server goes down I need to be able to get it back up asap. Right now my server doesn't have IPMI but it will as soon as my provider gets the switch for it setup.


----------



## mikho (Aug 3, 2013)

concerto49 said:


> Thanks for the replies. 1 observation regarding "I need IPMI" seems to be providers and/or those that work there. Those that say it's fine tend to be consumers


If I would run anything where I am not the only user, something like shared hosting or similar then a IPMI/drac/ILO or whatever it's called is a "must". 

When it comes to personal stuff that is not sensitive to a couple of hours/days downtime then it's of no importance.


So as with most questions asked in this business, the answer is "it depends on what it's supposed to do"


----------



## Patrick (Aug 3, 2013)

Always nice to have IPMI or KVM at the very least for the ability to have access to server if something messes up


----------



## AlexBarakov (Aug 4, 2013)

As long as remote reinstall and remote reboot are options, no need for IPMI. Also it would be good to have some KVM on-site and just sell time on it.


----------



## VPSCorey (Aug 6, 2013)

IPMI is best, but with it you have to maintain a VPN network or expose them publically to the customer.  Little overhead at first, but less requests on the back end.


----------

